# Taking my maid overseas what do we need to do?



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Per title, I need your advice on what documents should we prepare for our maid if we are planing to take her with us while vacationing in Morocco?


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Whitedove said:


> Per title, I need your advice on what documents should we prepare for our maid if we are planing to take her with us while vacationing in Morocco?


Nobody has an advice for us???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You may have better luck asking in the Spain forum as I would assume with it just being a hop skip and jump from there, more people vacation there. 

Also, might have a little more luck in the Egypt forum. 

Also nationality of the maid would help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suspect your maid will need a work visa, altho thats a bit of a guess?? In which case she will need to apply???

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How about she doesnt go as a maid but rather just a person going on vacation ? 

Morocco Visas and Passports | By Morocco Channel

Info I found with a quick search.


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

We live in Dubai and she is a Philippine maid


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Visa information for Morocco - ProjectVisa.com

Just because I didnt exactly trust that site as a source as couldnt tell if it was legit site connected with the government, but found in other sites the same thing. 

As a fillipino, they can go to morocco without a special visa.


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Visa information for Morocco - ProjectVisa.com
> 
> Just because I didnt exactly trust that site as a source as couldnt tell if it was legit site connected with the government, but found in other sites the same thing.
> 
> As a fillipino, they can go to morocco without a special visa.


Thank you


----------

